# Ocean sailing in the Pacific NW



## dschield (Jul 28, 2008)

Good afternoon,

I live in Portland, OR. I haven't sailed in the last 15 years but I'm finally ready to start again. The last time I sailed I crewed a Beneteau 38 from California to Tahiti. I want get a boat for a weekend hobby - relearn what I've forgotten and eventually gain more offshore experience. My question is, what is the best harbor closest to Portland? One with a good selection of boats for sale and that isn't too far of a drive, say compared to Port Townsend or Bellingham. I feel like I'm starting from scratch again, but my main goals are to sail down the coast to SF then across to Hawaii. That's a few years away.

Thanks,

Dag


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Seattle for buying a boat. Where ya live for mooring it if you're wanting to go sailing in the Pacific. Anywhere North of ya puts you a looong way from the actual ocean.


----------



## dschield (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing there are plenty of people for hire to transport the boat from Seattle to a coastal harbor.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I'm sure you can find someone up here for that.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Next to Seattle, Portland has the most boats for sale in the PNW. Pick up a copy of 48 Degrees North mag. at any West Marine or other boat store, lot's of listings. Good luck.


----------

